# AirBnB of Boats?



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

I found this article about how the "sharing economy" is being adapted to yachts interesting. It lists several of the current players in the market. The unstated purpose of the article is to sell the business plan at the end.

I still think it is worthwhile reading.

http://rodriquezconsulting.com/airbnb-of-yachts-improve-ownership/


----------



## Yamsailor (Jun 7, 2006)

I looked into some of these programs. They take between 15-26% of the total price the renter pays to the AirBNB boat companies. Maybe it is good if for some folks. Since I run a Captained charter operation--the cut it way too high. These companies really don't do a a lot of advertising---their mind set is "if you build it they will come.' In other words--you don't get much for their 25% take. If you run your own website and do some proper marketing, the individual can do much better.



eherlihy said:


> I found this article about how the "sharing economy" is being adapted to yachts interesting. It lists several of the current players in the market. The unstated purpose of the article is to sell the business plan at the end.
> 
> I still think it is worthwhile reading.
> 
> http://rodriquezconsulting.com/airbnb-of-yachts-improve-ownership/


----------



## Stumble (Feb 2, 2012)

Until I see a regulatory rule about how this applies to commercial operation, or case law setting out if this is commercial operation or not I would stay clear. There are also issues with insurance that simply don't apply to homes. 

Personally I see it right now as interesting but not worth the risk.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Engineless (not running) boats well-anchored out at some 'near' keys/cays, most thru hulls locked/sealed, nice dinghy w/motor, snorkel gear....boat doesn't move, dinghy makes them mobile to bars, stores, etc.

I can see that.
Support power boat...cleaning, pumping, etc.
Figure out how many anchored boats you'd need....


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

A BnB in Victoria tried this some years ago in conjunction with their land based operatation . Docked at a high end marina. Worked well and was popular until the CG safety program got wind of it. Vessel had to be licenced to carry passengers overnight (somewhat onnerus to obtain).Would cost more than most under40ft vessels are worth. If vessel is bigger than ?? ton, need may passenger coverage plus qualified captain on board Some exception for barges.posible Then there's the insurance and blessing of the marina and their insurance co. Don't hold yer breath. In the case I mentioned, vessel sank at the dock so ended the show.


----------



## Yamsailor (Jun 7, 2006)

Moat of the peer-to-peer boat sites offer charter insurance to cover your boat if the boat does not have commercial insurance.



Stumble said:


> Until I see a regulatory rule about how this applies to commercial operation, or case law setting out if this is commercial operation or not I would stay clear. There are also issues with insurance that simply don't apply to homes.
> 
> Personally I see it right now as interesting but not worth the risk.


----------



## Stumble (Feb 2, 2012)

Yamsailor said:


> Moat of the peer-to-peer boat sites offer charter insurance to cover your boat if the boat does not have commercial insurance.


I am not sure that insurance is worth the paper it is written on. You cannot insure an illegal act, and renting out a boat is a commercial activity. Unless your boat is rated for, and has a licensed captain onboard, I doubt the insurance company would be required to cover you.


----------



## Yamsailor (Jun 7, 2006)

The insurance type is for bareboat chartering.

When the renter hires their own Captain it is called a "Demise Charter". It is done all the time.

The insurance is similar to the insurance Sailtime uses.



Stumble said:


> I am not sure that insurance is worth the paper it is written on. You cannot insure an illegal act, and renting out a boat is a commercial activity. Unless your boat is rated for, and has a licensed captain onboard, I doubt the insurance company would be required to cover you.


----------

